# Help with simplifying Curves (Sketchup)



## Slim (17 Jan 2008)

I have been designing a small side table with curved legs. I decided to render it with podium to see what it would look like and noticed that my curved faces had been simplified into several small flat faces.

You can see the dashed lines on each of the legs where the curve has been simplified.







I wouldn't be bothered, but it is showing up noticeably when rendered, as each of the small flat faces reflects the light differently. 

It wasn't like this yesterday. Is there a setting in Sketchup for this? Can I reverse this effect so I get a nice smooth flowing curves again?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jan 2008)

Send me your SU model so I can take a look. I have an idea but need to see it to be sure I tell you correctly.

FWIW, SU always makes curved surfaces from smaller flat faces. It's just that you usually don't see them in renderings.

Actually, one question for you. Do you have Hidden Geometry turned on? I don't know what Podium does with hidden geometry if it is turned on. It may show it. You could try a quickie render making sure hidden geometry is not turned on.

By the way, that's an interesting table. Have you thought about drawing the curves for the legs with a 2nd degree Bezier curve?


----------



## Slim (17 Jan 2008)

Hi Dave,

I have turned off hidden geometry and the dashed lines disapeared, but the flat faces are still showing up when rendered.

I have emailed you the skp file. Is there not a way of increasing the number of faces that make up a curve?

Many thanks for you help.

Oh and could you expand on the bezier curve - I don't understand.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jan 2008)

You can increase the number of faces, or rather the number of line segments used for the arc. When you select the arc tool you simply type the desired number of segments (sides) in the VCB and hit Enter. It'll stay that way until you change it. Be very careful with this however. You can quickly cause the size of the file to bloat and reduce performance on your computer.

I'll have to do up something on the Bezier curves for you. Do you have the plugin? If not, get it here

BTW, no email yet. Did you send it parcel post?


----------



## Slim (17 Jan 2008)

I sent it to the gmail address I have for you. Is that right?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jan 2008)

should be. drkr4109?


----------



## Slim (17 Jan 2008)

Yep, thats right. I have re-sent it.

I am reading up on bezier curves as we speak.


----------



## Slim (17 Jan 2008)

Ah ha! I have just seen the paragraph in your blog about the bezier plugin. So it's for creating curves that are not circular. That could be interesting. I will try it, thanks


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jan 2008)

Just came through.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jan 2008)

Simon, this is a quickie Kerkythea rendering. Curves look smooth to me. I did turn off hidden geometry before exporting it.


----------



## Slim (17 Jan 2008)

Yes, that looks fine Dave, Thanks.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Jan 2008)

So any more luck with Podium?


----------



## Slim (18 Jan 2008)

Yeah Dave, I tried a render from a different perspective and the curves appeared nice and smooth. I'm not sure why.

Ah well, thanks for all your help.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Jan 2008)

I don't know why the view would make a difference but I'm glad it is better. 

Also glad to help.


----------



## Slim (18 Jan 2008)

Here is the latest Podium effort.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Jan 2008)

that looks very good. Where did you get the walnut textures?


----------

